# Schilfwurzeln "durchlöchern" meine Kautschukfolie



## andreas15366 (19. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe vor ca. 9 Jahren meinen Gartenteich angelegt. Damals mit ca. 100 m² Kautschukfolie, 2 mm stark, 20 Jahre Garantie. 
Nach ca. 3 Jahren waren die Schilfpflanzen am Rand schön entwickelt. Mittlerweile hab ich einen Filterteich angeschlossen und eigentlich sieht alles richtig klasse aus, wenn da nicht folgendes Problem wäre:

Seit ca. 5 Jahren hab ich immer wieder Wasserverlust. Also Kies weg und Löcher suchen, gefunden und zwar am Teichrand. Dort haben die Schilfwurzeln teilweise ca. 5 bis 10 Löcher (von Schilfwurzeln durchlöchert) pro m² die Folie durchlöchert. Anfangs glaubte ich noch, dass ich vielleicht die Folie "verletzt" habe. Jetzt habe ich aber vor 2 Tagen in ca. 50 cm Wassertiefe (wenn Wasser 100% drin ist) einen Schilfausleger entdeckt, deren Ursprung nicht direkt im Teich ist. Die Wurzel hat sich von außerhalb des Teichs durch die Folie "durchgebohrt".

Ich hab ca. 5 bis 7 m² Schilfpflanzen. Die Pflanzen liegen direkt auf der 2 mm Folie, die damals als Wurzelfest gekauft wurde. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass mein __ Schilf so aggressiv ist, dass das nix nutzt. 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Hat jemand gute Ideen, ich bin ziemlich fertig und genervt!

Vielen Dank für alle guten Ratschläge!


----------



## karsten. (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schilfwurzeln "durchlöchern" meine Kautschukfolie*

Hallo

mein Beileid

ich hoffe Du bist Anwalts Liebling !

Ich denke der Teich ist hin   

jetzt sollte man Rechnung Lieferscheine Produktbeschreibung Verlegehinweise
techn. Blätter ,Garantiebedingungen usw. zur Hand haben und prüfen welche Fehler man sich selbst zuschreiben kann und dann den Hersteller an seine Garantie erinnern und sich überlegen was man fordert , nur Ersatz oder kompletten Schadensersatz ........



mfG

und mach doch mal ein paar gruslige Bilder !

http://www.polyfin.de/ic/page/387/l_nachweis_der_wurzelfestigkeit.html
http://www.gruendaecher.de/Dachabdichtung.aspx


Wurzelfest :
www.ktbl.de/gkl/tagung2006/Monreal.pdf


----------



## andreas15366 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schilfwurzeln "durchlöchern" meine Kautschukfolie*

Danke für Dein Beileid! - Ich denke ähnlich. War vorhin beim Lieferanten, der will eigentlich helfen und sucht erstmal die Scheine raus. Lieferant ist U..., die waren gestern am telefon gar nicht wirklich nett. Muss mal sehen und werde auch berichten.

Andreas


----------



## andreas15366 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schilfwurzeln "durchlöchern" meine Kautschukfolie*

Hallo an Alle,

ich hab mich nun dran gemacht und werfe ungefähr 10 laufende Meter __ Schilf raus. Das ist so extrem mühsam, muss aber sein. Warum? - Schaut nach, das Schilf bohrt sich durch den Kautschuk wie ?????? - Keine Ahnung:

Dicker als Spargel aus Werder:
 

rechts im Bild: die weiße Wurzel
links im Bild:    die Grüne Pflanze
dazwischen:    die Teichfolie
 

links im Bild:  Loch gerade geflickt
rechts oben: weiterer Durchbruch
 

Das erkennt jeder:
 

Ein Loch mit ca. 2 cm Durchmesser
 

Das sind keine Photomontagen! - die Schilfteile wachsen da echt durch!!!

_EDIT by Annett (Bilder in Attachments umgewandelt)_


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schilfwurzeln "durchlöchern" meine Kautschukfolie*

Ich hab das mit einem Bambus am Teich meiner Eltern erlebt und meterlange Rhizome rausgerissen.

Warum schmeißt du das Schilf sicherheitshalber nicht komplett raus.  

Es gibt doch auch andere Pflanzen, die noch wesentlich schicker sind.


----------



## andreas15366 (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schilfwurzeln "durchlöchern" meine Kautschukfolie*

Bin dabei, das ist eine mörderische Arbeit. 
Teilweise hab ich in den Schilfmulden schönen guten Lehm eingebracht. Gestern hab ich knapp 4 Meter in 4 Stunden geschaft!

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schilfwurzeln "durchlöchern" meine Kautschukfolie*

Hallo ihr lieben,

Wollte morgen eigentlich los und __ Schilf kaufen,aber nach dem ich das hier gesehen habe lass ich das wohl lieber.


----------

